# Hello from Florida



## 4CatMom (Feb 4, 2008)

My husband and I are the proud people of FatCat, Tinky & Tigger. We are also in the adoption process of a new baby girl (9weeks) yet to be named. 
I can't wait to bring her home!

I am glad to find a forum where people treat their animals as family members and not simply pets. As a matter of fact I have not told all of my family that we've adopted yet another cat. I know I will be called crazy, especially since 2 months ago we went thru a very bad scare with fatcat costing us over $4k in medical bills! Everyone was telling me to put her down, not to pay, etc. I didn't listen and she is 100% fine now. Plus, I found that she has early stages of heart disease. Now she's on heart medicine which will extend her life. Worth every penny and I don't care if I'm called crazy. I owe my old girl at least that. 

I have photos of my cats on my cell phone, not my husband or pics of people, my cats. I can't stand sitting watching TV without a little fur ball to pet. They bring us so much joy, each unique personality. Maybe I am that cat lady, lol. 

If anyone wants to know about vestibular disease, I've been there and done that with Fatcat. Would love to help. 

Will post pics as soon as I figure out how.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! 

I have four cats, too.  

Can't wait to see pictures. 



Marie, staff to:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, and welcome fellow cat lover! Enjoy the forums.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pictures would be great!  I know how you feel about extending life. My Baby has cardiomyopathy and she's given medication to extend hers, she is definetly worth it!


----------



## cat servant (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome, I only recently joned myself and like you think it's great to read about so many people who also believe their pets are part of the family. 

Desnbaby, my youngest has Cardiomyopathy also, although no medication is needed yet and the vets tell me he may be growing out of it.(fingers crossed)


----------



## Aristocat (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome, I'm new here as well. I can't wait to see pictures of your cats.


----------



## MaxZmom (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!! Can't wait to see pics of your kitties.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome and hello. looking forward to hearing and seeing more of the gang


----------

